# Wanted: pictures of V. acanthurus habitat



## Flippy1991 (Nov 29, 2013)

Dear Users,

i am a german reptile fan and about to keep a pair of Varanus acanthurus, but I need some inspiration in building my terrarium.
My biggest problem is the backwall for the moment, thats why I would like to get some pictures of rock walls maybe from the Pilbara or the Kimberleys or any other places where Varanus acanthurus lives.

I would be very happy if someone can send me some pictures to get a better impression. I've been to Australia last year, but I couldnt take pictures of these regions, because I lost my camera recharger :/ thats why I'm asking u guys for help!

Cheers,
Philipp


----------



## BDkeeper (Nov 29, 2013)

Just a couple I got of Google these are NOT mine


----------



## SteveNT (Nov 29, 2013)

accidental shot of Accie habitat




Wet season, north Tanami Desert


----------



## Flippy1991 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you guys,

exactly what I was looking for, especially the last foto, something more like that would be great. And I'll definetly have to make a fake anthill for them!

cheers,
phil


----------

